# Utah Bear Drraw



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a quick question. I was looking at the Bear guidebook and it talks about archery tags but I don't see any specific limited entry archery units. Do you put in for a limited entry area and then pay to hunt with a bow or is there something I'm missing? I have put in in the past for regular limited entry areas and more recently for spot and stalk units but am looking at hunting with a bow if I can draw. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

You have to specify if you want to hunt archery or any weapon when you apply. As far as I understand the archery and any weapon tags are all in the same pool. The only difference that I am aware of is the archery permit lets you have a bait station. And if you draw for one and want to switch then there is a small fee ($10 I think).


----------

